# building a manure spreader?



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

Has anyone ever built a home made manure spreader? If so, what did you do? 

I have only one horse and limited money and can't afford a spreader. I love DIY...wanted to know if anyone had any clever ideas.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you have a quad or riding mower? If so, find an old box spring from a double bed. Burn the cloth and wood and there's a metal frame with springs. I don't worry about the springs but tie a rope to each corner of the springs and tow behind. This does a good job of scattering manure. My pasture has to be done every spring.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

What I've been using is a small cart/wagon that is towed by the quad. It holds one night's worth of stall straw and manure (four horses). I go out into the field, tip the cart, drag and let it dump out in the field in random spots; it then gets worked in when I disc the field -- the problem with this technique is that once the field is no longer summer fallow I'll have to stop which in reality means likely this fall. 

I do have a manure pile which will, of course, be my backup plan. Since you only have one horse, would a manure pile be an option for you? If you can get it composting, then it actually has use for your own garden or someone else's. Once it is useful, then if nothing else you could probably find people willing to take it away (and who knows - if it was really looking good you might get a little money for it).


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I found a used newerspreader on Craigslist for a few hundred....

It's about all you'll need with one horse....

Newer Spreader


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

We use a section of chain link fence weighted down with a heavy board on top. Attach it to your riding lawn mower and go to town spreading manure. I'll admit it's a little on the ******* side but it works!


----------

